# One computer and two mouse pointers, is it possible?



## Goneval

I have configured a computer for using two monitors. Games on the first monitor and Chatting on the second monitor.

I want to take it to the next level by having two USB mouse pointers on the PC. One Pointer on the first screen and another on the second screen or two pointers on the same screen.

When I plug in another mouse on the computer an extra pointer is not showing. But I can move one pointer with two USB mices.

I want a software that makes it possible to have to mouse pointers on a single computer with two displays.

The PC has XP on it, it is possible for the Mac but I want to stick with XP.

DualOsx (two mouse pointers one screen MAC ONLY)


----------



## Terrister

This may work for you.
http://cpnmouse.sourceforge.net/


----------



## einarmagnusson

Yeah dude, I found a program called "Teamplayer" that lets two mice have a cursor each and even gives them different colors. Works great but I could only get a 30 day trial but it should be worth paying a little for.


----------



## JimE

LOL....2007


----------



## BEAVERWARRIOR

Hi sorry to bring up an old post but is their anyway to do this for mac. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE

BEAVERWARRIOR said:


> Hi sorry to bring up an old post but is their anyway to do this for mac.
> Thanks in advance.


You may want to ask in the Mac board. Most of us are only PC savy.


----------

